# Front inner fenderwell installation



## tk421 (Sep 20, 2011)

Is it possible to put the front inner fenders on without remove the fenders themselves or the core support??

I spent a couple hours today trying to fit them in to no avail. A friend suggested possibly getting it on the lift (he's got a 2 post) and trying to fit them in from the bottom.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes you should be able to fit them from the bottom.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I've heard it's possible, but pretty difficult. It might help to unbolt the outer fenders from the bottom so you can pull them out a little bit.

Bear


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I removed the inner fender on the driver's side of my 71. I had to remove the lower attaching bolts and "rotate" the inner downward. Wheel off, car in the air.
It was difficult to do but possible.


----------

